# Canadian 24 year old female: I need some advice from all you lovely expats



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I am super new to this forum and I would appreciate as much advice as possible especially from my fellow Canadians working in Dubai. I am a single 24 year old female, born and raised in Ottawa, Ontario, with a Middle-Eastern background, and 10 years of work experience. I am trilingual in English, Arabic, and French and have lived here my entire life. I've worked for the Marriott hotel for 5 and a half years and have gained some amazing experience. I visited Dubai in January for a week and absolutely fell in love and my plan is to definitely work there. I completed one year of accounting at Algonquin college but I was unable to complete it. Three years later and I am on the road to completing the one year HR program online with Algonquin. By the end of December I will only have two more courses until I complete the program and obtain my certificate. So, questions for all you:

#1) Is it worth getting a job in Dubai while completing my last two courses? Or will this highly effect my salary?

#2) I know I am not getting a degree, or anything really fancy but does this REALLY matter when applying? 

Can somebody help me and give me some advice? I would appreciate it so, so, so much :]

(I have found some admin jobs on Gulf Talent that are offering pretty decent salaries and temporary contracts...I'm trying to get my foot in the door...Let me know what all of you think)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I think your best opportunity would be to look for internal vacancies in Dubai with Marriott, they've got quite a lot of hotels here.

Generally, if you don't have a degree, you need good experience to compensate.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Hilton and Waldorf Astoria are advertising a lot of jobs on LinkedIn at the moment...


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Gavtek is right, you should look for job with Marriott itself if you can find one.

Honestly, a degree is nothing unless you are specialized in a particular field. Your strength would be you Canadian passport and knowledge of three languages.


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mclovin, is it true that having a Canadian passport really makes a difference in terms of the salary that will be paid out?


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

And thanks for the replies everyone it is much appreciated.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

mavado said:


> Mclovin, is it true that having a Canadian passport really makes a difference in terms of the salary that will be paid out?


Yes.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

To be clear, a Western passport gets you more. Canadians no more do than any westerners before any Canadians get ahead of themselves


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I heard from friends that sometimes Westerners can receive double the offered salary. What's your say on this? I'm not trying to leave everything behind to go struggle in Dubai. I'm fully aware it can be quite expensive (depending on lifestyle) but seeing how I'm comfortable here in Ottawa I'd wanna be the same over there. Again, any information would help.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

mavado said:


> Thanks for the reply. I heard from friends that sometimes Westerners can receive double the offered salary. What's your say on this? I'm not trying to leave everything behind to go struggle in Dubai. I'm fully aware it can be quite expensive (depending on lifestyle) but seeing how I'm comfortable here in Ottawa I'd wanna be the same over there. Again, any information would help.


Your passport isn't automatically a ticket to high salary.
If a company wants YOU, then they know that they have to pay a salary that would be attractive to you.

As a graduate, you are not necessarily any more attractive than a similar candidate from a country that has a lower cost of living.

Imagine having a pool of talent of various origin. You're NOT going to pay double for the Westerner, unless they specifically want THAT person.

It's all about finding the right job, and being the right person for that job.
For that reason, an internal transfer may be your best bet.


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

That's very true and I have heard the same thing before. In your opinion vantage, what do you think of getting my foot in the door and landing a 3-6 month contract job in admin. while finishing my last 1-2 courses of my program online? I wouldn't necessarily be looking for the job that's gonna pay me loads (have to be practical) but I'm looking at gaining a little bit of experience all while finishing school and preparing myself for the next career move. Also I have read in several articles that your previously earned salary acts as almost a base for your next jobs (if you know what I mean). What's your say? Appreciate all the info.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Typically, Dubai is not the place to start a career. There's so many people here working entry-level admin jobs with a degree and 10+ years experience in their home country. Plus you have zero chance of securing any kind of job, unless you're already living in Dubai, and it doesn't sound like you're able/willing to make that leap of faith.


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

Appreciate the feedback. I'm actually going to be there for 2 weeks in October and you shouldn't assume I wouldn't take the leap of faith!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I would use the two weeks in October to apply for loads of jobs and get the initial interviews scheduled for while you're here. October isn't far away now so do the research first and start applying like crazy in September.

Good luck.

Edited to add, 24 with 10 years of work experience?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Why would anyone employ a westerner in an admin role for only 3-6 months, when the visa process etc will cost them a lot of money relative to the salary and importance of the role, when there are literally thousands of people already here who will do the job for a fraction of the price ?

I don't think that Mavado has quite got to grips with the economics of this region - its not Canada where cheap imported labour is nigh on impossible to come across and entry level workers have a chance. This is a country of two tiers - cheap imported labour (largely uneducated or inexperienced) and high end well qualified and very experienced professionals. 

I think you're in the former but you think there's a middle ground - which there isn't. 

But good luck with your search and do prove me wrong


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

I find this forum can be a huge shark tank yowzaaa. I think before you reply arrogantly you should ask questions. I definitely don't know everything and didn't imply that I did which is why I am here to ask for advice and learn and gain the necessary information. I don't think you should de - motivate people on this forum because they're here to learn and get somewhere not be **** on. Regardless, thanks for your reply and this isn't a competition and no I probably don't know as much as you so I can't prove you wrong. In regards to employing someone in an admin job I was asking if it was a good idea or not to get my foot in the door not that I'm going to apply and go for it. Lighten up, we're all just here to gain some good and HELPLFUL information and constructive criticism.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mavado said:


> I find this forum can be a huge shark tank yowzaaa. I think before you reply arrogantly you should ask questions. I definitely don't know everything and didn't imply that I did which is why I am here to ask for advice and learn and gain the necessary information. I don't think you should de - motivate people on this forum because they're here to learn and get somewhere not be **** on. Regardless, thanks for your reply and this isn't a competition and no I probably don't know as much as you so I can't prove you wrong. In regards to employing someone in an admin job I was asking if it was a good idea or not to get my foot in the door not that I'm going to apply and go for it. Lighten up, we're all just here to gain some good and HELPLFUL information and constructive criticism.


I'm not seeing any arrogant replies - but feel free to point them out by way of the "report button"/exclamation mark , on the top right of the offending post and we'll look at them. Its not the forums intention of insulting others, especially when they are asking simple questions

From what I can see, the replies seem to reflect the ease (or not) of obtaining employment in Dubai??

Jo xxx


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Appreciate that Mavado, however a LOT of people come here with hopeless views of the situation and afterwards we get pleading tales of woe because they couldn't find a job - best to be completely blunt (which unfortunately I do too often) and have expectations set suitably low.

We often see people as you put it 'taking a leap of faith' which to me means they haven't understood the point and think it'll just take a bit of luck, a cute smile, a decent outfit and it'll be sorted, It really isn't even close. This really isn't the place for young westerners unless you like subsistence level roles.

Take the 3-6 month contract for example - you get working Visas for 12 months. It costs a lot of money and time and effort to get a visa and a company might do it, if you were prepared to stay 12 months. But as soon as you say 3-6 months, the door will be shut in your face, as they can get someone to do 12 months for the same outlay - its simple economics.

The second thing that I think you still miss is salary. When we say 'entry level' here, its not the same as 'entry level' in Canada. Its a small fraction of what you can get in Canada - if you are happy with that, working six days a week, sharing a room with a stranger, then fine - but experience from other posters is that being westerner means they aren't. 

So if we were to boil it down to brass tacks ( a bit of metaphor mixing there), what might be your salary expectations be in Canada - post that and see who can offer you very specific advice on what you could get here (don't ask me as I have no idea in that market).

Just trying to be helpful with facts rather than pipedreams


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you for the info. I just find it strange because I know several people in their twenties working in Dubai and saying they absolutely love it and enjoy it (of course everyone has a different experience.) Anyway, I do appreciate your honesty but I think it's a bit bias. I'm sure you do know way more than me (I'm not doubting it) and have much more experience but I don't think this applies to every single young Westerner out there. Regardless, I'm going to continue my search with a realistic and positive mind frame and do my best to achieve my goal.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And good luck with that - make sure you speak to your friends and get them to share their experiences with you and of course us here, even if it doesn't work out.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

The hotel industry is staffed by a majority of Asians that are happy with 3k a month plus benefits,also online degrees are not allowed and certified by the moi,just from experience.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I have to agree with twowheelsgood. We have all heard and read about so many tragedies here. This is not like Europe, Canada or any other western country. Salaries for a lot of jobs are equal to peanuts. The cost of living is extremely high in comparison and there is no support network. 
A lot of hotel and admin jobs are paid anything between AED 1000 to 8000 a month. Rent for a tiny studio apartment is at best around 4000 or so a month and that is in a less desirable location. Dubai might look all glitzy and glam but it's only a fraction of ex-pats that actually make a good living here, all obviously depending on what industry they are in and most importantly their experience. 

I think one should take any advise on board and in addition do their own research. Personally I would rather have some honest advise from experienced ex-pats than some fluffy "you'll be all right" and "Dubai is _amazing_".
This is not the place to be be broke or in debt. I'm not suggesting you would be but I would advise you to do as much research as possible before you commit yourself. A three to six month contract is not realistic as companies usually would be applying for a two year visa for somebody coming from abroad. 

Do you actually have 10 years working experience at your age? Your language skills would be sought after so that should work in your favour.


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

The program I'm taking can be done on campus or online it's not just a program that's offered online... I don't see why they wouldn't accept a college approved certificate specialized in HR. 

Yes, I have been working for 10 years; started when I was pretty young. Not to be 'proving' anybody wrong but I did find an admin position which they did specify was only a 6 month contract offering 18,000 a month plus benefits. Also, I understand that they wouldn't spend and take the time on a Westerner when they can hire someone who's there but all I'm trying to say is I've been doing a month of solid job searching and research and these positions are out there.


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've also been keeping up to date with news and media on the UAE and I've recently come across an article discussing that the better your English is the more chance you have of landing certain jobs. Again, I'm not trying to prove any of you wrong, just stating what I have researched.

I do also have a family friend who has been living and working there for over 20 years, and I have yet to discuss with him if he would be able to assist me in finding a job. I heard that 'connections' can be your best bet over there. What do you guys think?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Can I please also add that there are a lot of bogus job adverts out there. Some websites claim to have jobs but might have only copy/pasted the details from another site. 
I'm not saying that the 18k a month one you came across is bogus but I would recommend you to be careful. You should only use reputable agencies and job search sites.


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup you're right and I've already made sure to stay away from the fake ones. I know the jobsindubai.com is fake and ask for a fee. I also learnt that agencies are not allowed to ask for any fees whatsoever. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Why would anyone employ a westerner in an admin role for only 3-6 months, when the visa process etc will cost them a lot of money relative to the salary and importance of the role, when there are literally thousands of people already here who will do the job for a fraction of the price ?
> 
> I don't think that Mavado has quite got to grips with the economics of this region - its not Canada where cheap imported labour is nigh on impossible to come across and entry level workers have a chance. This is a country of two tiers - _*cheap imported labour (largely uneducated or inexperienced) and high end well qualified and very experienced professionals. *_
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? Look at the media savvy types in Media City, the web designers etc. Largely western 20 somethings, on 20k+/month and having a wonderful time - and having plenty of beers in barasti every weekend.

There are also a lot of Westerners only need apply jobs kicking around too - you do know the starting salary for waiters in the Irish Village is 12,000 with accommodation provided don't you?

Not bad for bar work.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

mavado said:


> Yup you're right and I've already made sure to stay away from the fake ones. I know the jobsindubai.com is fake and ask for a fee. I also learnt that agencies are not allowed to ask for any fees whatsoever. Thank you for the advice.


Being fluent in Arabic and English is a big plus for the roles you're looking for, it's seen as a status symbol to have a Western PA here (for a lot of Arabs, often Locals and Lebanese), so your ability to communicate in 3 languages will stand you in good stead.

Illegitimi non carborundum - as they never said in Ancient Rome.


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

You won't know until you try. Send out your resume and see if you get an interview. Be clear about your expected salary so that those who aren't willing to pay that much won't call you. Finally, include a notice period (time you need to resign from your current job) (one month, three months, etc). Don't leave your current job until you find a job in Dubai that fulfill your requirements. Also, I wouldn't recommend short-term jobs because you'll be leaving your current job and moving and you wouldn't want to end up without a job too soon. you need time to adjust. Go for at least a 2-year contract.


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you for your input, how would I state my salary expectations on my CV? I would have thought that salary is something that is discussed face to face...What's your say on that?


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

Put it in the cover letter. If you fill out an application form with expected salary, enter it there as well. Alternately, search for jobs with higher salaries. Nadia's is a recruitment site with job ads having higher salaries so you might want to try it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jowhara said:


> Put it in the cover letter. If you fill out an application form with expected salary, enter it there as well. Alternately, search for jobs with higher salaries. Nadia's is a recruitment site with job ads having higher salaries so you might want to try it.


Now actually I wouldn't do that. The OP isn't currently in the UAE, and her prime requirement is to get in front of as many potential employers as possible during a two week window. By saying you want to be paid between X and Y that will automatically cut down the number of meetings she can arrange - as you said some employees won't meet with here.

Your CV is a history of what you've done, your covering letter/email content is the reason why the employer should see you.

Just my opinion.


----------



## 620041 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good point....Thank you for the advice !!


----------

